# My Wink Murder Success



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I remember this game from a few years back and unfortunately haven't had a party or been to one where this was played. Really glad you took the time to tell us how it went (welcome to the forum BTW!) and I love your cards. How many people were at the party and what was the most memorable "deaths" of the evening. Love to hear what people did who played the game.


----------



## Cigarfingers (Oct 28, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I remember this game from a few years back and unfortunately haven't had a party or been to one where this was played. Really glad you took the time to tell us how it went (welcome to the forum BTW!) and I love your cards. How many people were at the party and what was the most memorable "deaths" of the evening. Love to hear what people did who played the game.


We had about 30 adults taking part in the game! My wife was the first one to fall,only minuets after id gathered the guests outside to let them pick their envelope with the cards that gave their rolls in the game. I explained the rules and how you could go and submit your guess before you were 'killed'.
The next min we heard a big scream and my wife was sprawled across some garden furniture dead!!!! Happily (honestly) she woke up and enjoyed the rest of the evening. Such fun having people dropping like flies for a few hours!! I didn't guess the killer,and when she winked at me i was like OMG ITS HER!!! Id guessed totally wrong lol


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This is great! I've gotta teach my kids to wink so we can play this someday! LOL!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We played it a few years ago and it was a great success. Our favorite death scene set it up before hand. He asked if we had a bucket, and I went and got one. Then when he was winked at, he literally "kicked the bucket", and fell down dead!

Very nice job on the cards!


----------

